# Deck gear/fittings on early dual purpose boats- Alexanders of Wick



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi all,
Its my time to pester you knowledgable fishing gurus again.
Im now making a model of the Girl Mina WK172 again, but im now making her as she would have looked originally, as built in 1932.
There was no coiler fitted in 1932, as I can see from an early photo, just a winch. What type of winch would have been fitted? Have a look at the attached pic, and see if any of you have a better idea than myself. Can anybody obtain a better pic of this type of winch please?
Are there any other differences that I should look out for? Ideas please.

Thanks,

Barry(Thumb)


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Barry,
Probably when they were at the driftnet for herring the coiler would have been taken away out of the way as the coiler would be of no purpose at that job as they would only be using the barrels of the winch when hauling the bush rope attached to the herring nets,the bush rope being coiled by hand down a locker.The winch would probably have been a Sutherlands or Fifer or what ever,it certainly would have been the same winch they used when seine-netting,hope this drivle helps you!!(Thumb)


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Wully,
Yer drivel certainly helps!! So coilers would have been fitted as early as 1932 then? The winch in the pic certainly has the looks of a coilers winch to it.
I have been confused, cos ive seen pics of early boats with just winches, coilers AND a capstan, and just coilers. None of the pics I have show the gear in any detail, and the pic I have attached to my first post is really my only reference to build her.
Basically then, can I add a coiler for the 1932 time period and be historically accurate?

Are there any pics of these Sutherlands or Fifer winches out there?
I have good pics and drawings for making a model of a beccles coiler, but no winch drawings/details.

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes Barry you can fit the coiler,been told from a good source it was in her when built.most of the old steam drifters had capstans only when built,one or two were converted to seine-net fishing but were not very economical.Surely some of your modeling mates will keep you right on the winch,Sutherland's seine-net winches are like hen's teeth now barry


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks very much for the help Wully.
I will ask Billy Maca to do me a quick sketch of how the Sutherlands winch would have looked. Ive been doing searches on the web, but no luck. As you say, hens teeth are more common!!!(MAD) 

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

Barry,
there is a good photo of an "Elliot and Garwood" hydraulic winch in one of Iain Sutherlands' books if this is of any help.
jw


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi John, 
I know the pic yer on about.
The winch in the photo posted above looks different though. The one in Ian's book is basically a square box with twin drums. Is this the same as would have been fitted though??
The research continues..........

Barry


----------

